# Noticias y eventos > Encuentros >  Madrid, me instalo en Madrid, quedar con gente.

## jorgitooo

Hola compis, en 5 dias me instalo definitivamente en Madrid, tengo 20 años y soy un apasionado de la cartomagia. Busco gente que quiera quedar para compartir magias o grupos a los que no les importa que me una, gracias por todo amigos  :Wink1:

----------


## Ignacio H

¿Por qué zona? Desde aquí aprovecho para decir que yo también busco gente con inquietudes mágicas para quedar, que estoy más solo que la una xD

----------


## Coloclom

Jorgitooo!!!!! 20 años ya :Confused: ?? Cómo has crecido!!

Me acuerdo cuando empezaste en el foro, no te imaginas la guerra que dabas!!!! jejejejeje

Espero que todo te vaya bien  :Wink1: 
Un abrazo

----------


## jorgitooo

jajajaj ya me acuerdo Coloclom me dio muy fuerte y no hacia mas que hacer preguntas y esas cosas ... gracias por esos dias y esos consejos que me diste hace tres o cuatro años amigo  :Wink1: 

Ignacio yo estoy muy cerca de Principe Pio pero no tengo ningun problema para moverme ya que con metro tengo todas las posibilidades  :Wink1: 

Un abrazo a los dos !

----------


## S. Alexander

Yo me instalo en Madrid de lunes a jueves noche a partir del 1 de Octubre. Aunque ya tengo algunos contactos fantásticos, como Ricardo Solo, Javi Drama y Renard, ¡¡nunca está de más conocer gente nueva!! Yo estoy al lado de la sala Galileo Galilei. ¿Vosotros?

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## CarlosTomico

Hola!
Yo también acabo de instalarme en Madrid (cerca de la Glorieta de Bilbao), y también tenía ganas de contactar con alguien de los alrededores. Voy a estar por aquí este curso, y no me parecía buena idea que fuese un curso perdido, ¿no?

Saludos!

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Pues yo vivo al lado de la glorieta de Bilbao. A menos de cinco minutos a pata.

----------


## CarlosTomico

Si es que Madrid, ahí donde lo ves, es un pañuelo xD Pues habrá que ir un día a tomar algo, digo yo. A ver si se pronuncia más gente :D

----------


## jorgitooo

Cuando querais chicos, yo estoy con muchas ganas de compartir magias y hablar con gente que ame la magia igual que yo, abrazos compis  :Wink1:

----------


## Javi Drama

Disculpad si no se ha contestado pese a haber sido nombrado pues ando &#250;ltimamente un tanto ocupado. &#161;&#161;Co&#241;e, si rima!! A mi lado Antonio Machado un aficionado...xD.

Un poco m&#225;s en serio...ya sabe Ricardo que por mi encantado de quedar cuando sea y donde sea (total si hasta quedamos con Renard para que nos aburr...digoooo nos deleite con el agua y aceite). Lo &#250;nico malo es que yo ahora trabajo, si si trabajo...&#161;milagro!, de tarde hasta las 22 h. y claro, ya imagino que con vuestros horarios de ma&#241;ana de estudio no ser&#225; demasiado compatible pero eso si...una ma&#241;ana de peyas hasta las 14h. que os marqueis (corrompiendo a la juventud jajaja) o un S&#225;bado no tengo ning&#250;n problema, al contrario...yo encantado.

Ale...

----------


## jorgitooo

hola, pues cuando querais quedamos, podriamos quedar este domingo o cuando querais, saludos !

----------


## Ignacio H

Eso, hay que hacer algo antes de que la gente empiece a estudiar en serio!

----------


## Javi Drama

Septiembre es un mal mes...entre festivales, puestas a punto, comienzo de estudios y demás se hace difícil.

¿Qué tal si para finales/primeros del que viene nos juntamos una tarde de fin de semana así damos tiempo a que vuelvan los desperdigados y todos tenemos más claro los horarios?

----------


## Ignacio H

Estaría bien. Apoyo la idea.

----------


## S. Alexander

Yo los fines de semana imposible, pero ya intentaré haceros quedar fuera de ellos =P MUhuhuahuahuahuahhahahahaha

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexader

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Yo en cuanto vuelva me organizo para quedar cuando mejor os venga.

Pd. Vuelvo el domingo.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Yo ya estoy en Madrid. Asi que cuando querais quedar solo teneis que avisarme.

----------


## S. Alexander

Digo lo mismo que Ricardo, llegué ayer ^^

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## jorgitooo

cuando queráis  :Wink1:  total disponibilidad, un abrazo

----------


## Maguician

Qué tal el sabado 13??todo el mundo puede??y donde quedamos??en gran via,por ejemplo??

----------


## Maguician

Sabado 13 de octubre,es decir,en 2 dias... :117:

----------


## jorgitooo

Yo justo este fin de semana me he ido fuera ... ;(

----------


## A.S.B

Hola chicos!

A mi me encataria ir a esa quedada magica, aunque la verdad no conozco a nadie y me da un poco de cosa ser el unico que no conozca a nadie, jeje.

Asi que pasarlo bien y contarnoslo luego!  :Smile1:

----------


## Ignacio H

Yo tampoco conozco a nadie. El único al que conocía era a Jorge, y se va...xD En fin, procuraré ir. De qué hora a qué hora pensáis estar por la gran vía??

----------


## A.S.B

siendo asi ... ME APUNTO! 

Me uno a la respuesta de Ignacio, sobre que hora sera?

----------


## Maguician

Hora y dia,por favor?? :117:

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Si alguien quiere, nos tomamos un café rápido esta tarde por el centro.

----------


## S. Alexander

Lo llego a saber... cawen -.-

----------


## Maguician

Madre mía...que sincronización más perfecta... :117:

----------


## ardogwyddon

Yo siempre estoy ocupado pero cuando no lo estoy soy sociable y puedo quedar con la gente (incluso he llegado a quedar con Javi Drama como amigos) Así que lo dicho. Por aquí me tienes

----------


## Javi Drama

Como amigos...y algo más Ardo, dilo ya públicamente...¡¡me has pasado películas!!

Lamentablemente yo solo tengo libre las mañanas y los fines de semana, en ese horario lo que queráis y gustéis...ya aviso que algún Sábado o Domingo (muchos la verdad) quedamos Ricardo Solo, Apex (aunque está algo desaparecido), Renard (que nos tiene preocupado con sus ausencias) y mmm ah si yo y charlamos o tomamos un café por el centro así que el que quiera que deje un MP (para los que no están puestos es las modernidades que deje un Mensaje Privado) y le avisamos.

Así que ale...esperando que Sergio se quede un fin de semana en Madrid o haga unas campanas/novillos/pellas o sencillamente falte a clase :P

----------


## ardogwyddon

Tienes razón Javi... yo soy tu padre, digo tu negro, jajaja.

----------


## S. Alexander

Si queréis quedar alguna mañana, decidlo, que 'haré el esfuerzo' =P Deseando me hallo xd

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Yo lo vuelvo a dejar caer. 

¿Café esta tarde? ¿Alguien?

----------


## S. Alexander

Y van dos veces que no lo leo -.- Hay que inventar otro sistema o algo xD

----------


## Javi Drama

Sergio el sistema está inventado...whatsapp. Modernízate tú bolo :P*

Ya fuera coñas...este sábado lo tenemos ya ocupado creo pero si queréis para el próximo nos organizamos algo más en serio contando con todo el mundo ¿os parece?

----------


## S. Alexander

Pasadlo bien :P

En cuanto os pille un día de diario no os suelto xd

¿Modernizarme? ¡¡¡¡NUNCA!!!! He visto lo que os hace a todos esa máquina del diablo. Os engancha e inhibe vuestra capacidad de interacción.

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## b12jose

> Y van dos veces que no lo leo -.- Hay que inventar otro sistema o algo xD


No me hagas mucho caso... pero creo que existen unos aparatejos, con cosicas que pulsas y se mueven... que algunos como yo lo llevan siempre encima... luego hay una versión abandonware que tenía botones!!!! Se rumorea que si eres capaz de marcar en el orden correcto... sería posible que hablaras con Ricardo, ¡¡en cualquier momento!!

----------


## Javi Drama

> No me hagas mucho caso... pero creo que existen unos aparatejos, con cosicas que pulsas y se mueven... que algunos como yo lo llevan siempre encima... luego hay una versión abandonware que tenía botones!!!! Se rumorea que si eres capaz de marcar en el orden correcto... sería posible que hablaras con Ricardo, ¡¡en cualquier momento!!


Ese invento del diablo todavía no ha llegado a Toledo... xD

----------


## S. Alexander

x'DDDDD ¬¬

Sergio tiene rato libre todas las tardes de los días de diario.
Los demás no tienen rato libre todas las tardes de los días de diario.

Sergio llama -> No están disponibles.
Ellos llaman -> Sergio está disponible.

No sé si me explico o los urbanitas se han olvidado de lo que es el sentido común =P Jaaaaaaaaaaa-jaaaaaaaaaa

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

PD: xd

----------


## Rojinni

Señores, me gustaría conocer magos por Madrid, y visto que este hilo se movía pues he decidido aterrizar aquí, escribo porque escuche una frase que decía que la mejor forma de aprender magia es molestando xD si no es mucha indiscreción me gustaría conoceros. un saludo magico!

----------


## S. Alexander

Son majísimos y de una calidad excelente  :Smile1:  Si siguiese por alguna razón aquí el semestre que viene, encantado de conocerte, aunque no cumplo las características de mis compañeros xD

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## Rojinni

En el echo de conocer y poder comentar con un compañero de este arte ya de por si es de bastante agrado, ademas las calidades serán muy superiores a la mía sin ninguna duda xD
Un saludo mágico

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Somos de una calidad excelente... para vendernos por piezas. Al completo desmejoramos mucho.

----------


## MagoWinki

Buenas he estado hablando con Rojinni acerca de quedar un día por Madrid ¿Qué os parece?. Podeis proponer planes que os apetezcan. 

*Para mí lo ideal sería quedar en fin de semana

----------


## Rojinni

Señores, si este sabado alguno quiere quedar, quedaremos winki un amigo y yo por la mañana. Quien venga poner un MP a winki o a mi para el contacto, saber la hora y el lugar sobre todo.
Un saludo mágico!

----------


## Maguician

Yo el viernes 8 tengo una actuacion en madrid.si luego alguien quiere quedar para hablar de magia o tomarse unas copas o lo que sea,lo vamos hablando.Os parece bien??

----------


## b12jose

Señores el fin de semana del 15, 16 y 17 estaré en los Madriles... seguramente aproveche para ir a ver a Jaque en Houdini el sábado 16 (si sigue la actuación, tendré que verificar) si alguien tiene un rato para echar un algo... que me lo diga  :Wink1:

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Yo tengo un rato para echar un algo... siempre que ese algo sea de beber.

----------


## b12jose

> Yo tengo un rato para echar un algo... siempre que ese algo sea de beber.


Le quitas parte de la gracia... pero lo veo correcto!!! Ya que al final no vienes pal sur :P

----------


## MagoWinki

Y este sábado se apunta alguien mas?

----------


## Rojinni

Este sábado 9 volveremos a quedar unos pocos, si alguno se apunta ponerlo en respuesta y nos conocemos los de Madrid.

Un saludo mágico!

----------


## S. Alexander

¿Mañana somebody?

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Si quieres quedamos mañana Sergio.

----------


## S. Alexander

Joder qué rapidez xD Por mí dabuti =D

----------


## Javi Drama

Si es entre semana por la mañana...en principio podéis contar conmigo salvo "urgencia" de ultima hora como hoy que íbamos a vernos Renardo y yo y me ha sido imposible.

En finde...avisadme con un poco más de tiempo no como este Ricardo que al final cambiaron demasiados planes v_v

----------


## S. Alexander

De momento esta tarde es por la tarde... xd Una pena no poder veros de nuevo a todos.

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## manuserra

Buenas

Yo tambien soy madrileño. Vivo al lado de la sala Houdini además!!! Estaré atento a este post que tengo ganas de conocer a gente interesada en esto de la magia

Saludos

----------


## S. Alexander

¿Ganas de conocer a gente interesada en esto de la magia? ¡¡¡Pero si vives al lado de la Houdini!!! xD

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## b12jose

Señoras, recuerdo que este finde estaré por allí, el sábado iré al teatro encantado a ver a Woody, alguien se apunta?? si no siempre podremos encontrar otro ratico :Wink1: 

Sed buenos

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Nos vemos el finde, entonces. 

Yo a Woody ya lo he visto,así que habrá que buscar otro ratejo.

----------


## b12jose

> Nos vemos el finde, entonces. 
> 
> Yo a Woody ya lo he visto,así que habrá que buscar otro ratejo.


Qué delicaico eres!!! Tengo el teléfono de Javi Drama, y supuestamente también quedaré con Renard... así que podríamos echar un ratejo apañaico, no?

----------


## renard

Sabado genial contar con migo os hare el agua y aceite jaja.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

> Sabado genial contar conmigo os hare el agua y aceite jaja.


Entonces sábado y parte del domingo  :Wink1: .

----------


## b12jose

> Sabado genial contar con migo os hare el agua y aceite jaja.


Con que móvil lo vas a grabar :Confused:   :Wink1:  :Wink1:  :Wink1:

----------


## renard

Jose de verdad muchas gracias eres un genio,menuda depresion tenia mi novia yo le dije teanquilla conosco un genio y te areglara el mobil y no me haz fallado macho,el sabado conoceras tambien al trasto de mi novia jaja,tampoco quiero darte mucha publicida que si no cualquiera del foro que tenga un problema te va dar la tabara jaja,eres buen mago pero segun mi novia con los ordenadores eres Coperfield.Estoy deseando conocerte un abrazo.Ricardo que malo eres,tranquillo que le he quitado 34 faces a mi agua y aceite jaja.

----------


## b12jose

Jajaja, as&#237; sea el s&#225;bado nos echamos unas magias y unas cervezas

Enviado desde mi Motorola raZr usando Tapatalk

----------


## Ayy

Yo este sabado actúo por Madrid, por si os apetece pasaros  :Wink1:

----------


## as de mera

donde?




> Yo este sabado actúo por Madrid, por si os apetece pasaros

----------


## Ayy

Calle conde de Xiquena nº12, el sitio se llama City Lounge.
empieza sobre las 22:30-23:00. 8€ con consumicion incluida  :Wink1:

----------


## Mago Lawrence

Medio refloto este hilo, para no abrir uno nuevo. 

Acabo de instalarme en Madrid y vivo en lavapiés ¿se apunta alguien a tomar algún copazo mágico algún día?

----------

